# Down on Fowler's Farm



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I went down to help fowler with some chores.
I took my bike.









Fowler was cool and she gave me a room to sleep in. I found this on the nightstand but I did not think much of it:









I woke up three days later down here:









Chained up.









She let me out when i ate enough cocoa puffs.
She is a brat.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, it is hot as heck here. It is over 100 every day. When I landed it was 107.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

That was AWESOME!


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Does she really have sheep or did I dream that part? If I didn't, do bunnies and sheep get along? I've always wondered about that...


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

:thumb: 

.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

This is the most awesome f'in thread!!! I laughed my butt off.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Cool stuff guys... Looks like all sorts of fun going on down south...


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

NewGround said:


> Cool stuff guys... *Looks like all sorts of fun going on down south*...


hehehhehehheee. 


Sorry, NG, I couldn't resist.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

At least she left CB his clothes down there... I like how from that angle you can't see the wall mounted shackles, good framing of the shot...


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

katydidagain said:


> Does she really have sheep or did I dream that part? If I didn't, do bunnies and sheep get along? I've always wondered about that...


Didn't you know that rabbits can herd sheep? (well, at least in Sweden, don't know much about New York City rabbits.)

[youtube]qeuL5IGimCQ[/youtube]


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Bet some of you fellas are glad you didn't offer to go and help her now.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

That is hilarious! You're such a traitor to your kind though, that should be Trix cereal.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Terri in WV said:


> That is hilarious! You're such a traitor to your kind though, that should be Trix cereal.


Trix might have made his time in the cellar better but apparently Cocoa Puffs were forced on him! Poor guy.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm so sure there WILL be more to this story!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I wonder if we're going to get any ransom demands?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Too cute.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Terri in WV said:


> I wonder if we're going to get any ransom demands?


We need to plan for that, just in case Fowler decides she can train CB in the ways of being a good shepard, she may in fact try to keep him. What amount would be appropriate to pay for his release? In lieu of money, could we barter some goods for the exchange? Maybe she would agree to just keep his bicycle and let him hoof it back to cooler climes. 

_In the story "The Ransom of Red Chief" the kidnappers eventually paid the parents to take the kid back......? _


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

What about us paying her to keep him? Maybe we can get some obscure channel to make a reality TV show about his captivity.

Any ideas on what we could name the show?


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

don't hold back Fowler!

(I can tell he's diggin it!)


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

Now this is "really" funny...


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Maybe we should really be more worried about fowler? 

After all City is out in the country, he will see how nice it is and she may end up in the cellar so he can take over. He'll change his name to country and the sheep will be in the field baaawling for their leader wondering where she went.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

So what? No one looked at the pic of him in the cellar and realized his handle had new meaning: City _Bound_.


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

:hysterical:too cute!!!:clap:


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

CB...and gagged.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Fowler is treating me better now because the tables have been turned. I asked her to smell my napkin and she fell for it, then she just fell over. She is down in the root cellar now and I am making her eat 20 boxes of cocoa puffs a day until she is bloated and unhappy. Next i will have Fowler clean out the garage that I fondly call "The Hell Hut" because it heats up to over 115 on a warm day. I will wait until the noon sun has warmed the garage up before i send her in to do her chores. She will learn to like the heat.

Aaaaaaahhh, how sweet revenge can be.

Do you guys want to see some pictures of my new farm and sheep?


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

City Bound said:


> Do you guys want to see some pictures of my new farm and sheep?


Sure.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Well CB looks like you had an adventure, where are the pics of the sheep and the bunnies?

Or at least the sheep, I love sheep, I used to have a ram, he was an orphan and I took him in. He grew up and became a very large ram who liked to chew on phone books and came in the house whenever the door was open. I finally had to give him to a sheep farm and he lived a life of leisure as their breeding ram. He was an extraordinarily cool guy.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Hmm, with these two, I wonder if they REALLY are Cocoa Puffs or not???


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

City Bound said:


> Fowler is treating me better now because the tables have been turned. I asked her to smell my napkin and she fell for it, then she just fell over. She is down in the root cellar now and I am making her eat 20 boxes of cocoa puffs a day until she is bloated and unhappy. Next i will have Fowler clean out the garage that I fondly call "The Hell Hut" because it heats up to over 115 on a warm day. I will wait until the noon sun has warmed the garage up before i send her in to do her chores. She will learn to like the heat.
> 
> Aaaaaaahhh, how sweet revenge can be.
> 
> Do you guys want to see some pictures of my new farm and sheep?


WeeeeePig will save the day. He's seen the pig signal and is on his way.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Hey, what's going on down there? You asked if we wanted pictures; I said yes. And then nada! Did you both melt?


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Terri in WV said:


> Maybe we should really be more worried about fowler?
> 
> After all City is out in the country, he will see how nice it is and she may end up in the cellar so he can take over. He'll change his name to country and the sheep will be in the field baaawling for their leader wondering where she went.


Hmmm, you may have a point there Terri. Not so much as a peep or even a single baaaa...nor a lol of any kind from Fowler. Uncharacteristic, to say the least! Fowler, where y'at? CB! What have you done?!!?


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

CB's trying to figure out what to do.

http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTDnkwe2uy6Z-_HeBdVCFRe58zzQzHDjSN1M-H0nvV0tBrDYH7gCQ

The sheep aren't sure whether they're coming or going.

http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcT3ZBRkaf-4X-KSdLPQkZu_AyGe5HY_TQ7Vzgo-Yvv6avd4m9ZO

And I think some of them are starting turn on him.

http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSMm6CWOyNAoTcHCp5OwJdycChR4hQReKp-0tLWUmojnt2UeL4eBw


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

CB I had a good LOL!!

Johnny Lee, I used to raise rabbits, and often thought the same thing about cocoa puffs . . . when my kids would ask for them, I'd point out that we already had some in the rabbitry . . . .


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

When two creative ( and slightly weird ) minds get together let the laughter begin . That was great !~ Vickie


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Katy, pictures are coming. I bought Fowler a sheep suit to wear while she is cleaning up my new yard. once the yard is clean enough i will take some pictures.

i am a little scared though, it seems like fowler is plotting to get the upper hand again and to over throw me. She seems angrier then a cocao puff on bath salts and if she gets the better of me I am deep trouble. Deep trouble.

She might be having herself a rabbit super if I do not watch my back.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Okay CB, come clean...what have you done with Fowler? Stop imagining what she looks like in a bunny uniform. If she's down in that dungeon, let her go I think she may get a bit moldy down there. 

There could be vigilantes on the way and a neck tie party if these demands are not met immediately. Weepig is pretty mad too. His momma was from Texas and now he has gone to chewing some raw red peppers. His snout and eyes are dripping wet, eyes are red, and he looks feverish and I don't think its the heat.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Yup Fox. Hell has no fury like spicy bacon.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

CB, stop saying, "It puts the lotion on its fur!"


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Help!!!.... my plan to capture Bunny boy has backfired, he convinced me his milk was sour and to smell it,...I awoke later to find myself hogtied.










CB got really upset when he later found his bike.....











Now he makes me pose in prarie clothes and bonnets....










When we goto to town to buy groceries...











He makes us pose for pictures....











Then before he puts me back in the cellar... He makes me play Little Bo Peep, But I'm the sheep!!!!! WePig!!!..I need you!!!!....LOL!!!!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, speaking of little old Weeee pig, he showed up an hour ago and tried to jump me from behind while I was working on a gate. Can say is that he taste pretty good with the eggs I just finished cooking. mmmmmmm weee-well-done.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

it was hard riding my bike to the feed store for bolts after fowler fowled it up. i think I sweated off 20 pounds of fat going up hill in this heat.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Y'all will be happy with your buggy in a few years...


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

CB, don't be coming down here and triflin with Texas women. A man could get hurt tryin to get you loose.
Ed


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Ed, i am not triflin with anyone.Fowler has me capative and is making me fix up her broken farm and eat cocoa puffs.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

whiterock said:


> CB, don't be coming down here and triflin with Texas women. A man could get hurt tryin to get you loose.
> Ed


:donut:

Ed knows. Listen.

:donut:


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

CB, worst fights I ever seen were women, lots of women in Texas that would whip a grizzly with a switch. If ya see one get into it, stay back, it could get mighty dangerous.
Ed


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

thanks Ed. i will remember to wear my helmet if the womenz break out and start getting WWF and busting heads.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

During my misspent youth I witnessed some hellacious bar fights. Two come to the top of my list. One was like a bar fight in a western movie, one person threw a punch then everyone in the place was swingin. The other was two young women fightin over a young man. That one was somewhat harsh. One knocked the other down and started in on her with her boots. Young man was trying to separate them and he got beat up something fierce by the both of them. It took 6 bouncers to pull those two women apart in the end.

I knew both of them and they were the sweetest girls you'd ever want to meet, until they got riled.
Ed


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, it is nice to know that a woman has some fire and determination. That fellow was lucky to have two womenwho wanted him enough to kick someone in the head in order to have him.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

City Bound said:


> Well, it is nice to know that a woman has some fire and determination. That fellow was lucky to have two women who wanted him enough to kick someone in the head in order to have him.


What if he doesn't live up to the victor's standards?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

katydidagain said:


> What if he doesn't live up to the victor's standards?


That is life. Then she can only blame herself for not inspecting the goods before buying them.

A wise woman will look into a horse's mouth to see he is worth kicking heads in for before she actually kicks some heads in.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

LOL, he didn't. But the gals became pretty good friends.

CB, about 7 years ago, my DS was leaving for Iraq. My extremely beautiful and kind DD was at his house to see him off. A 6'4" man offended her and she took him down and he was screaming for help. She did this one handed because she was holding her baby in the other arm.
Ed


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

ed, seriously, in this heat i do not see how anyone can hold their temper for long.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

katydidagain said:


> What if he doesn't live up to the victor's standards?



"Viagra"..........:hysterical::hysterical:


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

What a thread. For some reason I am catching myself thinking about the radio serial parody Chickenman .


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

[youtube]XcQfy1SavdQ[/youtube]


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

We nerds used to sneak to the cafeteria a little before lunch with our supervisor's approval leaving a couple engineers to watch the chambers in cycle because he knew we would eat in our conference room listening to Chickenman and the start of Paul Harvey and then move out to our lab stations to get an extra hour of test time on our flight units while the days watchmen went to lunch after the noon radio and we watched their test stations for them.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Yep, the work is satisfying, and profitable, but it is the co-workers that make it all worth-while.

One of my co-workers and I would grab something fast and head back to my apartment for our hour lunch and play video games. When we met up at the mall to watch "The Phantom Menace", everyone at work knew it. Then our boss called my cell phone about 10 minutes before going into the theatre (on a Saturday) and told us to come to the office, one of the servers was down. We were like Wha???? Then she said have fun watching the movie.

Then when the tornadoes was ravaging OKC in May of '99 she called everyone and kept in touch to make sure we were ok.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

City Bound said:


> ed, seriously, in this heat i do not see how anyone can hold their temper for long.


Do I need to place a water sprinkler out there for you?..LOL


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

CB, it really ain't hot yet, wait around another couple of months
Ed


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Ed,it cooled down, The heat has been hot, but not too hot. When I first got here I think there was a small heat wave.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

CB, I'm probably an hour or two from you and fowler right now, another couple of weeks and the heat WILL set in. 
Ed


----------

